# 1992 F-350 Flatbed 4x4 clutch issue



## Varnumd (10 mo ago)

I’ve made 3 longer hauls over the past week with my 1992 F-350 7.3 IDI Diesel hauling my tractor, hay equipment, and towing hay baler home I bought. When I started out on a 2 hr trip my clutch started acting funny. It would go to floor and stay compressed. I’d have to pull it up with my foot. It wasn’t just free falling to floor it was when I shifted gears it just stayed compressed. I’d have to slam it to floor to get it to crank. Any ideas? Is it the throw out bearing? Thanks!
Scott


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

sounds like the slave cylinder check the fluid has it had the clutch replaced


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Check fluid level in clutch master cylinder & perform the bleeding procedure. IIRC yrs ago my neighbor had clutch operating problems on a similar Ford truck that firewall was cracked where master cylinder mounted


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like slave cylinder but a failing throw out bearing can make them do weird things too.


----------



## Varnumd (10 mo ago)

I bought the pre-bled complete master cylinder to slave cylinder kit from O-Reilly’s installed with new start switch and she has never worked better! Thanks for input guys!


----------

